# Poodles and Parrots



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello,

My three dogs, my cat and my Eclectus parrot have always gotten along great. Sadly, dogs do not live as long as parrots. I lost my fourteen year old Spitz mix last year to kidney disease and my fourteen year old Lab last September to cancer. After my little Spitz died, I brought home a Havanese puppy, known for their friendly dispositions, he gets along fabulously with all of our pet family members including my bird. My Lab /Irish Setter is almost sixteen and really slowing down. I have my heart set on a Standard Poodle and was hoping I could train my poodle puppy not to harm my parrot. I know poodles, like Labs, are retrievers, but my Labs seemed to just know that my parrot was a family member and not prey. When picking out a new dog to join our family it is of upmost importance I pick a dog that can get along with my current pets. I know some breeds, such as terriers, are so prey driven they could never be trusted with small pets, does anyone have experience with poodles and pet birds?

Thank you,

Blkdog


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I have 2 goffin cockatoos that are always out when I am home. I brought Sulley (spoo) home at 8 weeks and the parrots have always been here doing their thing! Sulley is curious and will sniff them but has never really shown interest in them, he is 1yr now. I just taught and told him "leave it" when he would approach them. 

However, he does love to clean out the seed-catch trays. Nothing gets the dogs' attention faster then the sound of pellets hitting the floor! 

All 3 of my dogs, spoo, havanese, and german shepherd, will get up and leave the room if one of the toos is on the floor walking around. Gracie, my female too, is a bully bird and the dogs all stay as far away from her as possible!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know we've got other 'poo owners with parrots and at least one lovebird, so clearly it can be done. I'm sure they'll chime in.


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for your comment. I am so glad to hear it can be done, Eclectus are about the same size as a Goffin. 
I see you have a Havanese as well, aren't they awesome? We seem to have the same taste in pets.

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I think it would depend on the prey drive of the poodle. Finnegan has an extremely high prey drive and while this makes him great at lure coursing, I would never leave him unattended with my cats for any significant amount of time, even whe I am in the house. I'm not sure if he would do anything, but I am not inclined to find out either. He is fine when I am there, but even then if the cats get on the floor the chase is on and that is after living together for two years.

I have had a 10 month old spoo puppy stay with me on occasion and she has no interest in the cats whatsoever. She has sniffed them as much to say hi and then gone on about her business. You must communicate to the breeder that you get your pup from so that they can help you get the right puppy for your household.


----------

